# Is YOUR game system modded?



## Mr.Anon (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, Mr.Anon here, attempting to take a break from my depressing posts to bring you a geeky one. Being recluse (as I am sure most that read this are as well), I have MUCH time to learn about things that make me atleast FEEL different from others in a good way. 

For two console generations (Xbox - Xbox360, PS2 - PS3, Gamecube - Wii) I've been adding to my "knowledgebase" & learning everything I can about what I can change about my system! I am really happy that I chose this path! Flashing the 360's DVD drive to softmodding the Wii so I could simply backup my easily scratchable DVDs onto a HDD! & I didn't think the PS3 would ever be "opened" until Jailbreak came along. Though I really enjoy modifying my systems as a hobby & learning experience, I've always liked modding the Wii the most, as it's been very flexible to work with. Since the Wii doesn't have as much graphic power as the 360 or ps3, I really enjoy taking the time to get as much as I can out of my Wii. Their is much I could go on about, but I am interested in hearing your modding stories & how you became to be!​


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I prefer a pc.

Because playing FPS games with a thumb stick is a torture, no way I'm going to subject myself to it.


----------



## Mr.Anon (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree 100%. I didn't mention it above, but the PC is clearly the best "modifiable" gaming system in the world. Not to mention the fastest when given the proper guts.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I have component output and a 50/60hz switch on my Mega Drive :lol


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

i have modded 360 controllers, does that count?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mr.Anon said:


> I agree 100%. I didn't mention it above, but the PC is clearly the best "modifiable" gaming system in the world. Not to mention the fastest when given the proper guts.


I agree with this point, especially as a budding game developer\software engineer.


----------



## ZeroG64 (Oct 14, 2010)

Modding consoles is at the heart of my love for gaming. All my consoles are modded pretty much, my N64 has an RGB mod for the best picture possible, had the internal tabs removed so I can play US/JP games, changed the motherboard over to a PAL translucent purple case, it has a Neo Myth 64 flash cart too (good ****). My PAL Saturn has a 60HZ switch and Region Block installed, my Crystal Xbox is fully modded with an Xecutor 3 and X3 control panel with front LCD, XBMC dash (Slate skin), 500gb HDD, my Black PAL Wii is modded, custom dash, 500gb external HDD, Wiiflow, CiosXrev21 etc and on it goes LOL :yes

I LOVE console modding, not just for piracy (I care too much about buying games and having a nice collection) but I'm a true retro gamer and love emulation, particularly console emulation as I don't enjoy playing on PC's.


----------



## Mr.Anon (Jan 12, 2009)

It's nice to see that this is something that others enjoy as well. But sometimes I wish I would have kept it to myself. When people start asking "Why do you have an external hard drive hooked up to your wii?", I tell them. A week later, they bring their wii over & tell me to modify it. I mean, I don't mind doing it for them, but they just don't get the concept to turn their updates off & what happens when they don't. (Thank God for Bootmii)

I look forward to what these programmers have up their sleeves next. With only needing a simple SD or Flash Card to completly unlock your system, it's amazing! & I have alot of respect for them to create these very useful mods, as they ask for nothing in return - They just do it!

*Knowledge is power*


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

i have homebrew on my wii. I have brawl minus, and every single character and stage has a unique and out of this world skin applied to it. Examples:

Samus as Bayonetta:









Peach.... Samus suits :um










Snake, Peach, Snake.... well.... self explanatory.










Tons tons more.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Zadra said:


> i have homebrew on my wii. I have brawl minus, and every single character and stage has a unique and out of this world skin applied to it. Examples:
> 
> Samus as Bayonetta:
> 
> ...



wow


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I've thought about running homebrew stuff on my Wii, but there's a very good chance that I'd mess up and brick the system. A shame, because there's a homebrew version of Star Control II for the Wii I'm just itching to try.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

It's pretty hard to mess up homebrew. I'm no tech savvy gal, and I did it myself easily with online tutorials.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Zadra said:


> It's pretty hard to mess up homebrew. I'm no tech savvy gal, and I did it myself easily with online tutorials.


I was reading a tutorial on how to get it set up, and the instructions read thusly:

"Words words words easy to do! Words words words possible to brick your system, but..."

At that, I decided just to sit in the corner and rage. And still I rage. Basically, I'm afraid that further updates from Nintendo will make my Wii explode if I decide to run homebrew on it. Overblown fears?


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Nope, Just factory settings. I don't get into modding controllers, Modding systems, Etc...


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I have an overclocked computer with some modded cooling components to keep things well cooled at a good noise level. I've also modded my router with DD-WRT .


----------

